# Our rotties



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

erik & heidi rottmonster..









erik age 2









erik & heidi on the field xx









erik the blob


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwwwww sweet they are georgous. i got my first rottweiler last week. she is now only 8 weeks old and is very sweet but a little mischevous tho! shes called vegas, ive got pics in my public album if you wanna have a look!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

gorgeous, they've got really nice coats too


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks peoples 
I love rottweilers.. Id have loads if I had the time & space xx
Daycare4dogs.. your vegas is a real cutey..
make sure your strict with her though...


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Gorge dogs. We have a rottie aswell as bengals...... we also have a staffy.
Mia (our rottie) is one now and i know exactly what you mean when you say "make sure your strict" lol.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely dogs


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

They are stunning


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

PoppyLily said:


> Gorge dogs. We have a rottie aswell as bengals...... we also have a staffy.
> Mia (our rottie) is one now and i know exactly what you mean when you say "make sure your strict" lol.


Hi poppylily..
sounds like you have your hands full too.. lol (I wouldnt have it anyother way xx)
Our Heidi is now 6 and still tries her luck sometimes... and yes... she still gets shouted at lol xx

she's a real darlin though...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgeous dogs they are both lovely


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

kwl dogs and pics Erik looks massive but as soft as a teddy bear


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

nice looking dogs,,lovely pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics Sue of 2 stunning RottmonstersThey are gorgeous


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you...
nearly as nice as your catlings Kelly x


----------

